# Alternative treatments after the prescriptions run out



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

First of all, let me say that I approach medicine and medications with a scientific mind and am generally skeptical of "oogie-boogie" treatments that have no real basis other than "It worked for me so it must work for you." But there remains the very real issue of how to treat conditions when prescriptions and OTC meds are not available.

I had time to kill downtown today and found a pretty neat book: "Medicinal Plants of the American Southwest" by Charles W. Kline. Pub: 2013. I really like his approach. All the plants are listed with their descriptions and what chemical compounds are found in each. There are detailed instructions on collection and preparation, along with route of administration, dosage and cautions. Color photos are included. There is an extensive bibliography and many references for each plant.

I know many of these plants in my area by name or as food sources, but not as medicinal remedies. I do believe many issues can be helped with herbal treatments that are used intelligently and with dosages that have been tested. I appreciate the cautions on some of the plants. You don't always see that, as many herbalists tout their remedies as safe because they are natural.

Depression, anxiety, allergies, GI problems, pain, fungal infections, burn and wound treatments, menstrual cramps,and many other conditions have treatments that in my mind look worth trying with native plants. I am absolutely *NOT* saying that anyone should stop their medications. But I am saying that when the meds are no longer available , this is the best book I have seen as far as the practical application of medicinal plants. I like the format very much. It won't be useful in other areas, but I would recommend it for anyone in the southwest.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a similar book for the northwest. Natural medicine is the way I go until I have a wound or infection..then it's time to see the doc.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I have a similar book for the northwest. Natural medicine is the way I go until I have a wound or infection..then it's time to see the doc.


Wounds and infections will kill a lot of folks, just like they did before the advent of antibiotics. Some of these plants have antimicrobial properties - used topically. Not a bad thing to know.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In my library I have about 10 books that identify native plants in my area for food or medicine. Others on herbs that go with the herbal seed bank I have frozen. RNprepper is correct in that with a long term SHTF event we will be on our own for medicinal needs. Trying to gather info after the fact is what we all want to avoid. I do not think it is possible or practical to stockpile a lifetime supply of all medication s you will need.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The back woodsman magazine has had several very good articles on the use of medicinal plants as an alternative to man made drugs. But for pain you can't beat natural poppys and the drugs you can derive from them


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I am a firm believer in natural medicine but don't completely stay away from modern medicine either. My primary care doc is a Naturopath and he believes the same way. I have many books on medicinal plants, grow several useful ones in my yard right now and keep a good stock of various other items for the possibility of not have modern medicine available. All of these items are things I have used and have worked for me with the intended results.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> First of all, let me say that I approach medicine and medications with a scientific mind and am generally skeptical of "oogie-boogie" treatments that have no real basis other than "It worked for me so it must work for you." ...


(Slippy looks around to make sure no one sees him throw away his book entitled "Oogie-Boogie Medicine For The Ill-Informed Yet Well Read Gentleman"...) :-?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Who was it that said "Laughter is the best medicine...except for REAL medicine."

But seriously I agree. I need to get one of these books for my area (southeast). It could very well be indispensable at some point. Good topic.


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Any suggestions on a book covering medicinal plants in the East Texas area? Also, maybe something that covers edible wild plants in this area?


----------

